# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Messagerie oprateur de la ligne fixe ne se dclenche pas sur un numro bien prcis.

## Jipt

Bonjour, 

je suis  la recherche d'une piste et je n'ose pas googler une demande aussi imprcise, alors je viens vers vous.

Lorsque des numros inconnus m'appellent, d'habitude je ne rponds pas (a m'vite de m'nerver, c'est pas bon pour la tension) et a part en messagerie au bout de 4 sonneries mais l, c'est la seconde fois que je constate qu'un numro russit  faire sonner pendant une  deux minutes !

Une ide du pourquoi du comment et que faire ?

Et j'ai mis a dans la Taverne car je ne vois vraiment pas o le mettre ailleurs.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

Bonjour,

c'est un tlphone fixe ou mobile ?
Avec certains mobiles il est possible de filtrer les appels et de les diriger ou non vers la messagerie. C'est sans doute ce qu'il t'arrive. Regarde si un tel filtre n'est pas en place.

----------


## Delias

Bonjour Jipt

Fin 2018 ou dbut 2019 j'ai not quelques appels publicitaires multiples. Jusqu' quatre appels de 5 sonneries  la suite. Le tlphone (IP pourtant) n'a rien vu, c'est la liste des appels de mon fournisseur consultable par le portail web qui m'a donn la rponse. C'est ventuellement ce que tu t'es pris.

Quand j'ai le temps, je le prends pour les faire tourner en bourrique, cela permet de rduire le volume.

Bonne fin de journe

Delias

----------


## Jipt

Salut les copains,  ::coucou:: 



> c'est un tlphone fixe ou mobile ?


Fixe.
Enfin,  notre poque, plutt baladeur intra-muros avec casque et micro, mais ligne fixe (depuis 32 ans !)




> Jusqu' quatre appels de *5 sonneries  la suite*. Le tlphone (IP pourtant) n'a rien vu, c'est la liste des appels de mon fournisseur consultable par le portail web qui m'a donn la rponse. C'est ventuellement ce que tu t'es pris.


Pas eu l'impression : c'tait vraiment comme quand on laissait sonner, dans l'ancien temps.
Et mon tl n'est pas IP, c'est une vieille ligne fixe sur laquelle j'ai juste remplac un Matra fort agrable  l'poque par un Siemens qui me permet de ma promener dans le jardin tout en faisant la causette.




> Quand j'ai le temps, je le prends pour les faire tourner en bourrique, cela permet de rduire le volume.


J'ai trop peur de pter un cble,  ::mouarf:: 

Le plus dment, c'est que a ne le fait qu'avec un seul numro ! Comment, technologiquement parlant, ce comportement est-il possible (non passage en messagerie au bout de 4 sonneries) ?

----------


## Auteur

> Le plus dment, c'est que a ne le fait qu'avec un seul numro ! Comment, technologiquement parlant, ce comportement est-il possible (non passage en messagerie au bout de 4 sonneries) ?


si c'est le mme oprateur qui gre ta ligne et ton rpondeur, ils peuvent trs bien faire en sorte que le filtre soit dsactiv pour certains numros  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus tordu : si on Siemens fait aussi office de rpondeur, peut-tre qu'une trame du signal du numro appelant dsactive le rpondeur. Pour certains numros, on voit bien le nom de l'appelant pourquoi il n'y aurait pas un truc en plus pour dsactiver un rpondeur  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> si c'est le mme oprateur qui gre ta ligne et ton rpondeur, ils peuvent trs bien faire en sorte que le filtre soit dsactiv pour certains numros


Ils ont que a  foutre, chez les oprateurs ?
Et combien paient ceux qui demandent ce service ?




> Plus tordu : si ton Siemens fait aussi office de rpondeur, peut-tre qu'une trame du signal du numro appelant dsactive le rpondeur. Pour certains numros, on voit bien le nom de l'appelant pourquoi il n'y aurait pas un truc en plus pour dsactiver un rpondeur


Jamais activ le rpondeur du tl, uniquement celui du fournisseur.

Truc de malade.

----------


## Delias

Bonsoir Jipt

Tu n'as pas compris ma rponse.
Le dlai avant de partir sur le rpondeur a une valeur par dfaut. En Suisse c'est sauf erreur 30s ce qui correspond  5 sonneries. En France c'est ventuellement une autre valeur.
Le centre d'appel fait laisse sonner 29s puis raccroche et recompose de suite ton numro, cela un certain nombre de fois (dans mon exemple ce fut 4 appels en 2 minutes).

Le central tlphonique voit 4 appels insuffisamment longs pour tre dvi sur le rpondeur. Mais avec la latence de traitement ton tlphone lui ne voit qu'un seul appel bien plus long.

Dans mon cas le combin IP m'indiquait un seul appel en absence, le central (par lintermdiaire du portail web) m'indiquait bien les 4 appels (2 sur la mme minute, les 2 autres sur la minute suivante). Un combin analogique recevant encore moins d'information se fera avoir de mme.

Je l'ai vu car j'ai justement rpondu  la 30me seconde (l'appel a coup direct et j'ai eu  nouveau la sonnerie en double appel).

Pour les berner il faut rduire la dure avant la dviation sur le rpondeur, mais aprs cela peut tre chaud pour rpondre aux appels lgitimes.

Pour avoir la paix il faut faire durer l'appel pour leur dire  la fin qu'on a pas besoin de leur service. Un importateur de vin j'ai cout tout son baratin puis j'ai rpondu "La moiti des bouteilles que je reois tournent au vinaigre car j'en bois trop peu, je ne vais pas en acheter en plus". C'tait un appel abouti par anne jusqu' cette rponse et puis plus rien  ::ptdr:: 

Bonne suite

Delias

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir Delias,

On ne doit pas avoir les mmes systmes : ici, c'est 4 sonneries (il me semble que c'est rglable) et a va donc durer environ 15 secondes.

Mais entre un train de 4 sonneries, puis le raccrochage et un nouveau train de 4, je pense que je devrais dtecter ces "vagues" de 4 puis trou du raccrochage. Non ?

----------


## Delias

Re

Pour rpondre  ta question, non les appels sont suffisamment proches, calculs au plus juste par le centre d'appel pour ne juste pas avoir de ligne occupe par le prcdent essai. Actuellement l'analogique n'existe plus que sur le dernier kilomtre, au dessus c'est de l'IP ou similaire et la composition d'un numro ne prend pas de temps.

Au passage sur la plupart des tlphones sans fils pour ligne fixe, appuyer sur le bouton raccrocher met le tlphone en muet pour la sonnerie en cours.

Bonne fin de semaine

Delias

----------


## Jipt

> [] et la composition d'un numro ne prend pas de temps.


C'est fou de voir toute l'ingniosit mise en uvre pour tenter de forcer les dfenses de gens qui voudraient juste avoir la paix chez eux.

Ah, le pognon, le bizness

Je les hais, et je leur souhaite de se faire choper par une armada de covid-19.

Merci pour les explications, et bonne journe.

----------

